# Homeserver Komponente?



## FunkJoker (24. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor mir einen kleinen Homeserver einzurichten. Z.B Wenn ich auf ne kleine Freundeskreis mit 8 Mann LAN gehe würde ich denn dann als Server nutzen. Und zu hause eben Datensicherung usw. EInfach Dinge die vor anderen "geschützt sein sollen, aber darauf kommt es mir ja garnicht drauf an sondern die Komponente die ich brauche. Ich habe von einem Freund nen Mainboard bekommen bzw. abgekauft für 20 € der Name ist : Elitegroup Mainboard K7S5A . So dann habe ich nen Prozessor für 28 € bei eBay ersteigert mit Arctic Cooler bis 3500+XP  und das ist ein AMD Duron 1.2 GHZ. Dann noch 128 sdram von Infenion PC 100. Aus dem Rechner meiner Ma =) und ne Maxtor 120 GB 7200 rmp 8 mb cache. Und sonst eben nen 52 fach Laufwerk für windows server usw.  So und jetzt ist meine Frage ob das alles so bis jetzt ganz gut ist für nen Homeserver ? Oder was ich noch mehr brauche bzw was evt. auch nicht so gut geeignet sit für einen Server usw. 

Wäre über jede Antowort sehr verbunden =)

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## dfd1 (24. September 2003)

Die alles entscheidende Frage ist: Für was brauchst du den Server?

-Webserver ->reicht lange
-FTP-Server -> Reicht. Je nach dem wieveil Daten
- File Server -> Siehe FTP-Server
-Game-Server -> kA an Anforderungen
-weissichnichtwasfürServer -> weiss ich doch nicht


----------



## FunkJoker (24. September 2003)

Ich brauche einen Fileserver und Gameserver (der Gameserver aber nur für LAN's ).
Welches Programm sollte ich denn am besten nutzen für einen FTP server ? Kein PUB. ! ICh kann Benutzer zulegen. Wegen PW und Zugriffsrechte usw.  Es gibt ja zB auf einem PUB. die möglichkeit das man den Ordner "Hallo" auf machen kann also alle. dann will man in den nächsten Ordner der heisst "onkel" so dort aber wird dann eine message gesendet an denjenigen der den ordner aufmachen will von wegen " FTP Sitzung ist beendet " Ihr kennt bestimmt die Fehlermeldung. Aber wenn man weiss welche Ordner es nach dem Ordner "onkel" gibt und das dann auch so eingibt umgeht man praktisch diese Art von Fehler.  

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir ein gutes Programm sagen =)  schonmal


MfG


----------



## dfd1 (28. September 2003)

Also jetzt kommt die Frage: An welches OS denkst du für deinen Server?

 Für viele Games gibt es Serverversionen, die unter Linux laufen. Und FTP-Server findest du im Internet für Linux auch zu hauf, leider kann ich dir da kein Beispiel geben. Fileserver für Windows ist mit Samba zu machen, welches bei fast allen Distributionen auch dabei ist.

Wenn du aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen dennoch bei Windows bleiben willst, würd ich dir den BulletProof FTP-Server empfehlen. Freeware, gute Benutzererfassung, und für das meiste reichts.


----------



## FunkJoker (28. September 2003)

ich habe mir vorgestellt das ich mir windows server 2003 kaufe. Oder mal schauen wie ich dran komme. Und ich denke mir mal das diese Betriebsystem anders konzipioert ist als das Windows XP. So und damit möchte ich dann eben den ftp server machen.

MfG


----------



## Tim C. (28. September 2003)

Dann würde ich dir erheblich mehr RAM ans Herz legen. So um die 512MB. Sollte als SD-Ram ja nicht mehr die Welt kosten. Ausserdem würde ich mal schauen, wieviel du an Prozessor auf das Board packen kannst und ob du an Stelle des Duron evtl nen Athlon nimmst.


----------

